# מושהה



## Ali Smith

שלום

I know מושהה means "postponed", but what binyan is it from and how is it vocalized?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Drink

Binyan huf'al: mushhe.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! But how come מבנה is pronounced movne instead of muvne?

מָבְנֶה verbal adjective (participle) hofal m.s. abs. indef. בנה 'to cause to build'/'one being caused to build'


----------



## Drink

In Biblical Hebrew, u and o are interchangeable in the huf'al, except with initial gutturals, where it is always o.

In Modern Hebrew, it is always u, except for gutturals.


----------



## Ali Smith

Oh, right. Thanks.

However, if for some reason the first root letter assimilated into the second, as is always the case when the verb is I-nun, then the vowel must be a short u, right? For example,

מֻגָּד verbal adjective (participle) hofal m.s. abs. indef. נגד 'to be reported'/'something being reported'


----------



## Drink

Yes, almost always. You might find exceptions.


----------



## Abaye

Ali Smith said:


> first root letter assimilated into the second, as is always the case when the verb is I-nun


מונהג, מונצח, מונפש, מונגש, מונמך, וכן הלאה


----------



## Ali Smith

Well, in classical Hebrew the nun always assimilates, both in the קל and the הפעיל (and the latter’s passive counterpart).


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Well, in classical Hebrew the nun always assimilates, both in the קל and the הפעיל (and the latter’s passive counterpart).


Except with a guttural second root letter.


----------

